# What should I clean my windows with?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

OK-I don't like chemicals--DH would use the strongest agents known to man if he could get away with it...window cleaning time and I need something that will really work...give me your best!!


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

With plain soap and water, I use my homemade laundry soap. after the window is all clean i then wipe with vinager to take the streeks out. They look really good. (WHEN I DO THEM ONCE A YEAR IF I AM LUCKY) haha. Vickie


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

As my dear Mother would have said, 

"Is this the decade to clean windows?"


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lol...is it time this decade! Too funny.

I use soap and water followed by vinegar to clean the windows. Works really well.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

I third it. Plain old soap. Choose non-toxic.


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

I make a spray cleaner for glass because, with my asthma, I can't stand too many fumes. I fill a spray bottle to the shoulder with plain water, add a little slug of vinegar, then fill the bottle with plain rubbing alcohol. Put on the lid and turn the bottle upside down a few times to mix. The vinegar does the cleaning and the alcohol makes it dry fast and streak-free.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a vinegar and/or alcohol fan too. Also, I always use newspaper to do the polishing w/the alcohol.

Windows. Good times. 

Andrea
www.hopefulhousewife.com


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Being allergic to ammonia, I had trouble with this. I use castile soap/tea tree oil to wash the windows and then spray with a vinegar. Newspaper not printed with soy ink gets rid of any streaks.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

A cup of white vinegar in a 2-3 gallon bucket of water. Sponge on, squeege off and finish with newsprint or brown paper towels. Does a great job.


----------

